# Waiting for 2nd natural period after OHSS, so can have FET, however no AF??



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Looking for bit of advice, i got caught out by the very nasty OHSS  , and had to have my 7 Embryo's froze, back in March! i have had one natural period since, and waiting on my next, which was due last Fri, 4 days late!?? I am normally regular as clockwork.. has anyone else experienced this? I cant help but   that i have caught naturally? Think this may be wishfull thinking, but i am sure miracles can happen Driving myself mad!!! 
XX


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Wouldnt that be fantastic to have caught naturally at this time.  Fingers crossed for you.  Do let us know.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

My dreams ended  AF arrived in full force Wed!!! But least i know where i am again now, got to start DR again on 31st, ready for FET!!  
Hope your ok,xx


----------

